# Salutations



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 7, 2014)

My name is Daniel. I turned 24 in January and have always wanted to be a writer.

I'm currently writing a novel but cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to create short stories anymore. I'm here to relearn that art from... well... you guys! 

Making a few online friends in the process would not hurt either! 

I hope to meet as many of you as possible, and am glad to be here.

P.S. I usually write a lot, so I intend to be very active on here!


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 7, 2014)

Greetings!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome, Daniel.  I tend to have small, concise ideas, so I write mostly poetry or short stories. I'm in awe of folks like you who write novels.

There are a lot of friendly people here.

Someone told me Stephen King says that writer's block isn't having nothing to write--it's having too much. Maybe that is your short story issue. You might look into Literary Maneuvers and try your hand at writing a story to a prompt. If nothing else, it might spark you to do something completely different.

Again, welcome, Daniel.  Jump in, the water's nice.


----------



## borealforest8 (Apr 8, 2014)

There nothing like a 500+ book to make your fingers sore & Your mind numb.


----------



## Trygve (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Daniel.  

I think you'll find that there are a lot of ways to write a short story.  It helps if you take a break from reading novels and find some short stories that resonate with you.  I'm thinking about entering something in the current Literary Maneuvers fiction competition myself.  There's a broad theme/prompt and a 650 word limit.  Sort of forces you to write a short story.


----------



## Deb47 (Apr 8, 2014)

Greetings!


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay!  I am an active person as well!  I enjoy posting as much as I can and making friends.  The way I figure, if you post a lot, you learn how to post better.  If you read a lot, you learn how to write better.  The same also goes with critiquing. 

I am excited to read your work.  What are your interests?  Writing and reading.


Welcome! ^^


----------



## Pandora (Apr 9, 2014)

That sounds great Daniel, I love reading here, my favorite past time. I am a January baby too, born on the cusp, so we share some stars. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## PiP (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi, Daniel  Welcome to WF and our creative community.Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

PiP


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Daniel. Short stories and novels are two different animals for sure. I'm one of those with the opposite problem, writing a novel is tough for me but shorts come easy.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome(s) guys and gals!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't worry, Daniel. I can't write short stories either. I like novels, room for sub plots and side characters, and a lot of development in both plot and characters. Really, I'm also about the long-haul.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Because.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Don't worry, Daniel. I can't write short stories either.



And I can't really write anything, so... that should make you both feel better.

I'm sort of like the Magikarp of creative writing, if you get the reference. I just kinda splash around everywhere, to no real effect.

Welcome to the forum daniel.


----------



## Moxis (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome man I'm a novel writer as well can't wait to read some of your work


----------



## Gumby (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Daniel, glad you've joined us, welcome.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 15, 2014)

On reflection, I felt very welcome here.

Cheers to you all!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems as though I'm late to the party. Already saw one of your posted threads, and I'm about to read it. You're already pretty active, from what I can tell.

I wonder if you would want to try your hand at some of the LM competitions and maybe judging them? They are a great way of getting your name out there, learning how to critique, and becoming confident in writing short prose. Of course, you may have already done these things (I'm judging myself, so I've been focusing on reading as many pieces as I can there), but try some more of it!

Welcome to the forum Dan!


----------

